# 5th wheel brake capability



## 82dodge (Jun 21, 2016)

I got this RV last weekend, my first 5th wheel. It's 12,000 lbs. My question is what can I expect out of the trailer brakes? I think I have my controller cranked up and I know the brakes work cause I can feel the trailer jolt my truck when I touch the brakes. I had to really hit my brakes a couple of times to stop and I feel like my truck is doing most of the breaking. Should the trailer be capable of locking up during a hard stop? Maybe I need another controller or maybe the trailer is doing all it's expected to do. thanks.


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

none of my RVs have ever been the same I just always adjust them until I feel comfortable...will the trailer brakes hold the truck idling in drive that's another small test


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Match trailer braking force to truck braking force. It should be equal. And your brake controller should apply proportionally to the truck....light and light pressure....heavy and heavy pressure.


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

82dodge said:


> I got this RV last weekend, my first 5th wheel. It's 12,000 lbs. My question is what can I expect out of the trailer brakes? I think I have my controller cranked up and I know the brakes work cause I can feel the trailer jolt my truck when I touch the brakes. I had to really hit my brakes a couple of times to stop and I feel like my truck is doing most of the breaking. Should the trailer be capable of locking up during a hard stop? Maybe I need another controller or maybe the trailer is doing all it's expected to do. thanks.


^
Nice 5er!









The general rule is to go 25 mph & apply brakes using the controller only, truck & trailer should stop without locking up trailer brakes (I do 5-15) Adjust the gain so trailer brakes stops vehicle & trailer before trailer brakes lock up. Some rv's have self adjusting brakes & it may take a new trailer a while for them to set. I'd adjust the controller first if possible.

I don't know if you have factory or an aftermarket controller but here's a dodge video if yours is equipped. 
Trailer Brake Effort Setting
The trailer brake controller allows the user
to customize how aggressively the trailer
brakes engage. The default value is "Low"
and is the recommended setting for most
trailers. If your trailer's brakes require more
initial voltage, or if you prefer more
aggressive trailer braking, then select either
the "Medium" or the "High" setting.


----------



## 82dodge (Jun 21, 2016)

Thanks DJ, great advice!


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

Lots of good advice on this thread. Don't set the trailer brakes too heavy. With a #12,000 trailer on dry road it's unlikely to mean much but on a slick wet road you might lock those trailer brakes with a aggressive setting. Jackknife city with a SRW hauler.


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

If your trailer is new it will take a couple of trips for the brakes to seat themselves so you may have to play with the settings until you get to that point. Our 5th wheel weighs 17k and has disc brakes and after a few trips I was finally able to get the brakes set to engage at the same time as the trucks brakes. Enjoy the new trailer.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

No telling what the RV transporter did with it from Indiana to here. Might have adjusted the 5th brakes to max to save his truck brakes. Mine lasted 2 years. Did a complete replace with new shoes, magnets and back plates from eTrailer.com. 
Find a back road. Get up to 45mph. Put your truck in neutral. Manually hit the trailer brakes. Hang on. You will see what brakes you have.


----------

